# H:WFB/40K/LOTR Stuff, W:40K Chaos



## Tezdal (Dec 6, 2010)

Well got a bunch of stuff, looking for trade mostly for any Khorne Chaos stuff, maybe IG, or any Specialist Games stuff. Also interested in FOW stuff and historical miniatures in general . Located in Fredericksburg Virginia, only looking to trade/sell with fellow North Americans. 

* All models are assembled, and were previously painted but now stripped or being stripped in Simple Green atm unless otherwise noted
-4 AOBR Terminators
-1 AOBR Dreadnaught-
-1 Noise Marine Champion
-1 Noise Marine w/sonic Blaster 
-1 Noise Marine with blastmaster 
-5 Dark Elf Cold One Knights 
- 5 dark elf Executioners 
- 1 male OOP Dark Elf Wizard(painted_
-Everqueen and 5 of her guard OOP(painted)
-1 Old Teclis(painted)
-8 Bretonnian Knights of the Realm(Painted)
-2 Bretonnian Grail Knights(paint)
-Black Templar Codex
-Eldar Codex
-Bretonnian Armybook-
-OLD Angels of Darkness codex and OLD(2nd edition) Space Wolves Codex-
-Dark Heresy RPG
-War of the Ring Rulebook 
-Flames of War v2 rulebook
-4 Reiksguard Knights foot(1 is the music dude, has broken horn)
-1 metal Empire captain guy with sword, 1 music guy with drums from 5th ED WFB


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

I got a box of 5 OOP Chaos Possessed Space Marines, idk if that fits in with your Khorne needs, but message me if you're interested in buying or trading.


----------



## Tezdal (Dec 6, 2010)

Yea, possessed/zerks/termies, the metal world eaters champions, FW stuff etc.. looking for all, pm sent


----------

